
Tata's Nano Home: Company behind world's cheapest car to sell $7,800 apartments - kqr2
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/hotproperty/archives/2009/05/first_it_came_o.html
======
stcredzero
If these are built right, they could be very nice places to live. See Philip
Greenspun's idea for Latin-American style villages in the US:

<http://philip.greenspun.com/non-profit/> (scroll to bottom)

